# Stuck On Acmeinstall



## wdowell84 (Oct 24, 2011)

I've been having the same problem time after time. In cmd it will just sit there after I type in acmeinstaller. My device is only on 3.0.0, does it need to be on 3.0.2 first? I've tried redownloading acmeinstaller, and novacom, and setting up the files on the touchpad. I waited at cmd for almost 1/2 hr. with nothing. What am I doing wrong?


----------



## sixohtew (Jun 14, 2011)

First time I did it it took me about half an hour as well...I'm not too sure but if you're not getting an error message I say let it sit


----------



## xSLUGx (Aug 24, 2011)

make sure to read other posts, but you want to make sure that the acmeinstaller is in the novacom dir and that your cminstall folder is on the root of the touchpad. did you restart your touchpad holding the volume up button to get the recoverymode?


----------



## wdowell84 (Oct 24, 2011)

I tried Acmeinstaller in the palm Inc directory and the novacom directory. And yes I powered off the touchpad and then held volume up and got the big usb sign. Still no luck though.


----------



## z06mike (Jul 29, 2011)

Are you CDing back to the directory when trying to run Acmeinstaller? Or are you opening command prompt from that directory?


----------



## fgdn17 (Aug 28, 2011)

wdowell84 said:


> I've been having the same problem time after time. In cmd it will just sit there after I type in acmeinstaller. My device is only on 3.0.0, does it need to be on 3.0.2 first? I've tried redownloading acmeinstaller, and novacom, and setting up the files on the touchpad. I waited at cmd for almost 1/2 hr. with nothing. What am I doing wrong?


I'd suggest doctoring(updating your touchpad) to minimum 3.0.2 as CM alpha1/2 and acmeinstaller were developed under 3.0.2


----------



## wdowell84 (Oct 24, 2011)

I'm opening command prompt from start and run cmd like normal. I CD back to c: then go to CD program files and then CD palm, Inc and running acmeinstaller from there. So c:/program files/palm, Inc/


----------



## z06mike (Jul 29, 2011)

Where do you have the acmeinstaller file? Is it in that directory?

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## wdowell84 (Oct 24, 2011)

Yeah it's in the palm Inc directory


----------



## Bajaman (Aug 10, 2011)

Just a thought... I had trouble running it the first time around because of a typo. Novacom corrupted the acmeinstaller file. I had to download a new copy and move it into the palm, Inc folder again. An easy check would be to compare file size of the original with the one you are trying to run.

Sent from my HP Touchpad using Tapatalk


----------



## thebowers (Jun 11, 2011)

wdowell84 said:


> I'm opening command prompt from start and run cmd like normal. I CD back to c: then go to CD program files and then CD palm, Inc and running acmeinstaller from there. So c:/program files/palm, Inc/


put the whole command or a screenshot of your cmd so we know exactly what you are typing.


----------



## wdowell84 (Oct 24, 2011)

At work right now so... c:/program files/palm, Inc/novacom boot mem:// < ACMEInstaller


----------



## z06mike (Jul 29, 2011)

Mine is actually in: C:\Program Files (x86)\Palm\SDK\bin. Have you tried to run command prompt with administrator rights?


----------

